# Second bar rod



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Gents, 

Looking for suggestions on a good rod for casting to and in some cases beyond the second bar. Seems like every year now that bar keeps getting pushed further offshore and the current outfit isn't cutting it. 

Mainly throwing 3-4 ounce weights, paired with a 4000 series spinning reel, going after pomps and mullet. 

Tight lines.


----------



## AIGUY (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm new on here but look into the Cast Pro Series 13' 3-6oz. There is a separate forum on here for CPS rods that will give you plenty of info. I have 2 in conventional & they will absolutely blast everything in their weight range! Powerful but sensitive too.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks AIGUY,

The 13' 3-6 is my best selling rod. You can look far and wide and not find a better performing long distance fishing rod for throwing 3-4 and bait. Available now in spinning and casting.

Tommy
Carolina Cast Pro


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep, gotta agree, love my 13' 3-6! That thing will bomb them out there!


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. Unfortunately that rod is a little out of my price range but maybe one day!


----------



## Native (Nov 18, 2011)

I use a Penn Battalion 10', 3/4-3, MODEL # BATSF1220S10; and the 11', 2-6, MODEL # BATSF1530S11 and do quite well with the weights you're using. The rods seem to have a slightly broader weight range than labeled!!! It may not be the preferred brand that many use here but for many of us on a tight budget it does a remarkable job not just getting to the fish but bringing them in too! You may also want to reduce the line dia. you're using also, depending on the style of line you have confidence casting, you may want to try different mixes of lines and/or lines and leaders to achieve the distance you want without sacrificing line strength. One area you might want to change is if you aren't using a shock leader you may wish to add one, especially if you are using braid or wish to change to braid. Adding a shock leader between your main line and leader will significantly reduce the risk of break-offs should you really lay into a cast. Just some quick thoughts for you to consider!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Mako: a word from the wiser (not wise, just wiser). 

Don't settle for cheaper stuff that is not what you need/want.

For years I spent money on rods and reels that we "good enough". I never got the distances or sensitivity or action or whatever out of the cheap gear. I am left with 20 rods that I only fish about 5 of them. I picked up my first CPS 13' 8-12 casting this spring at the Rod show. It is a beast. With no training I am throwing over 100' further on average (same line, weight, reel and poor form). I am not saying the CPS rods are the only great rods on the market. I am saying save your money and buy one good rod at a time with a good reel. You will be much happier in the long run and wont end up giving away a bunch of cheaper stuff later. As far as off the shelf rods go (not a full custom build) you will be very hard pressed to beat Tommy's rods. If not look for a used custom (Rainshadow, Diawa etc)

Long story short, save your pennies, nickles and dimes and buy a good rod.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Daiwa builds both top line and entry level rods.

People often overlook the entry level Daiwa rods. 
http://www.daiwa.com/us/products/rod/surf_jetty/index.html

The Emcast or Sealine rods may meet your needs at an affordable price.

SLS1303MHFS
ECA1202MHFS


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I will second the Penn battalions, I have had nothing but good experiences with mine. It could break tommorow and I couldn't complain, caught everything from grass shad to kings on it. I use a 8ft with a fierce 4000 and 20lb braid most of the time, to me the blanks are comparable to a St. Croix but I have more faith in them


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

23mako said:


> Gents,
> 
> Looking for suggestions on a good rod for casting to and in some cases beyond the second bar. Seems like every year now that bar keeps getting pushed further offshore and the current outfit isn't cutting it.
> 
> ...


That bar must not be very far if your using a 4K reel how far you trying to hit ,,


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Tight lines.[/QUOTE]
That bar must not be very far if your using a 4K reel how far you trying to hit ,,[/QUOTE]
What does it matter if you use braid? My 4k's hold over 300 yards of 20# 832. how much do you need for pan fish?


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Mako.....what are your casting capabilities ?
Not being funny and some of the gear suggested is more than suitable.......in the right hands.
After all, you wouldnt give a kid just leaving school a ferrari and expect him to get the best out of it, would you ?
Same with fishing rods and reels...just because Tommy can put a lead out of sight it dont mean everyone else can do so with the same set up.
You really need to think about this before splashing the cash and be brutally honest with yourself.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mako,

The best bang for your dollar is proper casting instruction. In every group, there is a guy that can outcast all his buddies. it could be size, it could be strength or it just might be better technique.

Technique trumps power. Power plus technique trumps all.

Come see me for a few hours if you can. I can pretty much guarantee a measurable improvement in your fishing cast.

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Getting to the second bar is great but........just remember your casting right over some of the most productive water in a lot of cases. Learn to read the beach. This one thing will get you more bites than any high priced equipment out there.....


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

for the $$$....the vega evidenza 14'7" is a heck of a casting machine
www.capehenrycrfg.com


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> Getting to the second bar is great but........just remember your casting right over some of the most productive water in a lot of cases. Learn to read the beach. This one thing will get you more bites than any high priced equipment out there.....


+1 reading the beach will get you more fish than anything other than fresh bait. Second is being able to put the bait where the fish are (in other words what Tommy said). My next investment in surf fishing other than LBSF reel will be a weekend to see Tommy to have him learn me on how to throw the rod I gots


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

spydermn said:


> +1 reading the beach will get you more fish than anything other than fresh bait. Second is being able to put the bait where the fish are (in other words what Tommy said). My next investment in surf fishing other than LBSF reel will be a weekend to see Tommy to have him learn me on how to throw the rod I gots


+1 on getting with Tommy to improve casting with the rods I already have. I have some of Tommy's CCP rods and I just know I am not getting all I can out of them.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm loving my 11' Airwaves Elite. 20lb braid, 4oz and bait. Awesome.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

If you don't mind a 2 piece, 12' rod...I'd direct you to the Diawa Mad Dragon. It's a carp rod, but it will launch bait like a missle. The things that you might not like about it is the fact it's a 2 piece. It also doesn't have a traditional handle. The last thing is that it's black...so it goes with everything, but it doesn't look fancy. If you look hard enough you will find one for about 60-70 new...however, there are some sites selling them for over 100 bucks (they went up this year...Daiwa is serious about it's carp game). I've seen a few of them hold up to our (MD/VA) brackish and saltwater...not sure how it might fair in TX or FL...probably just have ot wipe it down regularly.

The 2nd rod that I Might recommend is the Cabelas Saltwater Surf Whuppin' Stick. I say MIGHT because I've had 2 and they both failed (guides coming off)...of course, that's when they were selling them for $60-70...now they went up. It's a 3 piece, 13' rod in a bright blue color. It's very pretty. Not a blended (carbon fiber and glass) rod like the Daiwa, but so convenient because of it's size. It's got a nice split handle design. Both rods, because of the lenghth, can handle big fish...but they work great for panfish too. The Cabelas will throw up to (I think) 6oz...but the sweet spot is lighter. The Daiwa doesn't have that kind of rating (I dont' think)...they rate them by lift (2.5, 2.75 anf 3lbs?...get the heavier one).

3rd...Hmmm?.... I would recommend the cheap South Bend Black Beauty that you can find on Ebay...if I thought going with a shorter rod might work for you. I think mine is listed as an 8' or 9' (downrigger?)...not the spinning model...but it is a spinning rod with very big eyes on it. The downrigger model gets you up to 4oz rating...but reg spinner only is rated to 3 oz. It's a 2 piece rod and is kinda light/flimsly feeling. It launches 3oz sinkers. I bought 2, brand new, on an Ebay auction for $40 (including shipping)!!! They have held up to 2lb panfish well, but I haven't had the luck of hooking up with anything bigger - yet :fishing:

These are all rods that I own or have fished with (my bud has the Mad Dragon). I know you said you were on a budget. I think any of these would suit you just fine.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I can think of a rod that might be an even caster for 4 and bait: The CCP 12'8".


----------

